

Why New Yorkers will be sipping bone broth in coffee cups this winter - juanplusjuan
http://wellandgood.com/2014/11/05/why-new-yorkers-will-be-sipping-bone-broth-in-coffee-cups-this-winter/

======
isamuel
Bone broth is really good, and it's also very easy to make if you aren't a New
Yorker or don't want to pay $4 for a small cup. Put a bunch of bones in the
slow cooker; add some water and vinegar; let 'er rip. That's it. It leaches
out all of the minerals and stuff from the bones.

~~~
cwbrandsma
Sounds a bit like a standard beef stock really. If it really is that, here is
my current favorite recipe: [https://www.ming.com/food-and-
wine/recipes/season-1/master-m...](https://www.ming.com/food-and-
wine/recipes/season-1/master-meat-broth.htm)

But chicken stock (with leftover bones from a roast chicken), and pork stock
are also great bases for a good soup.

Which is really what this is: he is selling soup.

------
robgibbons
$7 for a large serving is absurd. Bone broth is the easiest thing to make, and
it's made from the scraps you normally throw away. Only in New York would (and
could) someone charge so much for this.

~~~
altarius
... and maybe San Francisco.

